# Router Bit suggestion



## buckshot (Sep 24, 2007)

I make custom wood signs out of logs. Logs are cut to about 1 1/2" thickness where actual sign is. I cut the letters out in the log first with a saw and then shape them with the router. I'm just not finding a bit that I can use free hand to finish this shaping with that I am happy with or easy to use. Any suggestions?

Logs are of walnut and cedar mainly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Buckshot

Give this one a try, it's made just for carving and is a great bit...

http://www.precisebits.com/products...xtsearchParamVen=ALL&txtFromSearch=fromSearch
or this one
http://woodworkersworld.net/carving_liner_router_bit_bits.shtml


=========


----------



## buckshot (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe I didn't make myself clear, I am shaping wood that is almost 1 1/2" thick after it is rough cut with a jig saw. I don't believe either of those bits will cut or shape what I need done.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Buckshot,

A picture or sketch might help us understand exactly what you need. 

I promise that someone here has an answer for you!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi buckshot

It almost sound like you need a Spindle Sander to clean up the letters after you cut them out with a jig saw...the small 1/2" drum will get right in most of the letters and numbers...


1/3 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0538

1/2" Dia. x 4-1/2" Sand Sleeve, Hard A100, 3 pc.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H5433

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/132

===========



buckshot said:


> Maybe I didn't make myself clear, I am shaping wood that is almost 1 1/2" thick after it is rough cut with a jig saw. I don't believe either of those bits will cut or shape what I need done.


----------

